# login incorrect meldung

## Demmaro

Hallo habe mein System neu Installiert wollte mich anmelden

```
This is tux.unknown_domain (linuxx86_64 3.2.1-gentoo-r2)

tux login:
```

bekomme als meldung

```
Login incorrect
```

habe ein Benutzer sowie Benutzerpasswort und root Passwort angelegt.

Hat jemand Info, wie ich jetzt vorgehen muss um mich erfolgreich Anmnelden zu können ?

----------

## franzf

Was gibst du da ein? Gleich das Passwort?

Wenn du nach dem Boot dieses "tux login" siehst, musst du zuerst den Benutzernamen eingeben, danach frägt er nach dem Passwort.

Willst du dich als root anmelden, musst du als login "root" (ohne Gänsefüsschen) eingeben, danach (wenn der prompt das verlangt) das Passwort.

----------

## Demmaro

als erstes gebe ich den angelegten Benutzer ein danach das passwort

ohne Erfolg

habe gerade getestet als root kann ich mich anmelden 

nur als Benutzer nicht.

----------

## Demmaro

muss ich den nach neu installation neu anlegen?

----------

## franzf

 *Demmaro wrote:*   

> muss ich den nach neu installation neu anlegen?

 

Sicher. Bei Neuinstallation werden wohl auch die /etc/passwd usw. überschrieben, damit sind alle User futsch  :Wink: 

User neu anlegen, Gruppen zuweisen, Passwort setzen, dann kanns weiter gehen  :Smile: 

----------

## Josef.95

Off-Topic

 *Quote:*   

> danach frägt er nach dem Passwort

  Sorry, aber da das Wort "frägt" (mit Ä) in letzter zeit immer häufiger auftaucht, (und ich es bisher nicht kenne), habe ich mal nachgesehen:  *Quote:*   

> Ähnlich verhält es sich mit dem Verb „fragen”, auch hier hört man in verschiedenen Regionen oft die Formen „du frägst, er frägt”, korrekt sind aber nur „du fragst, er fragt”.

  Quelle: http://www.duden.de/sprachratgeber/starke-und-schwache-verben

Sorry Franz - SCNR...  :Wink: 

----------

## Demmaro

ok das wusste ich nicht hab den Benutzer neu angelegt und läuft. jetzt geht's weiter nach Handbuch muss noch ein bischen was einrichten danke für die Info.  :Very Happy: 

----------

## franzf

 *Josef.95 wrote:*   

> Sorry, aber da das Wort "frägt" (mit Ä) in letzter zeit immer häufiger auftaucht, (und ich es bisher nicht kenne), habe ich mal nachgesehen:

 

Ich hab da selber gestutzt beim Schreiben. Aber da wir in Bayern "was fragst mi" usw. sagen, und das was die Bayern so sagen eh meistens falsch ist, war der Weg zum "frägst" nicht weit - außerdem klingts mit dem "ä" viel cooler. *

Aber vllt. kann ich es mir so merken: "Sägst du mir noch deinen Name?" ist "etwas" komisch.

@topic: Schön wenn es kläppt ( :Razz: )

*)

Fry (glaub ich wars): "du erpresst mich?"

Bender: "Ich bevorzuge nötigen. Mit dem ö klingt es viel cooler."

----------

